# Dragon Pharma



## CJ (Sep 23, 2014)

So, the couple of bottles of testosterone that I was told were human grade pharmaceutical turned out to be Dragon Pharma, not exactly what I was hoping for. Has anyone used them before? I visited the website (ughhh, I know, but I swear I got it from an old acquaintance, so don't judge) and punched in the lot numbers, and it said they were legit, but who knows if that even means anything.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 23, 2014)

All you can do is try it and get blood work brotha. Ive never heard of them and will never buy anything from a website (I know thats not what you did either) but to be honest ug is not all that different from pharm grade. Actually the pharm grade ive used is thicker than the ug I use...which doesnt matter either lol 

The thing about ug is you really need to be able to trust them. The quality of the raws they use and their manufacturing process in respect to sterility.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 23, 2014)

If it's the same dragon pharma that EK sells then yes, it's good..

I've used the test p and mast p..Both g2g


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2014)

It looks like the pics that pop up in Google Images, but again that means nothing. It doesn't seem as thick as the compounding pharmacy test that I'm on now, so I'm hoping the pinning will be a little easier.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 24, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> It looks like the pics that pop up in Google Images, but again that means nothing. It doesn't seem as thick as the compounding pharmacy test that I'm on now, so I'm hoping the pinning will be a little easier.



...ive heard pharma is smoother than a 17yr old virgins butt. Thickness has nothing to do with it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> It looks like the pics that pop up in Google Images, but again that means nothing. It doesn't seem as thick as the compounding pharmacy test that I'm on now, so I'm hoping the pinning will be a little easier.



Thickness really just depends on the type of oil used. Even between the different brands of test from the pharmacy I have used some are thicker. 

You can always warm up the oil first to thin it out.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 24, 2014)

Or quit pampering your thumb muscles! Lol


PillarofBalance said:


> Thickness really just depends on the type of oil used. Even between the different brands of test from the pharmacy I have used some are thicker.
> 
> You can always warm up the oil first to thin it out.


----------

